# Ware County 6 Members needed 5600ac



## Brojbennett (Jun 1, 2019)

Sycamore Hunting Club in Millwood Ga is looking for 6 members. 
Good mixture of Tall Pines, saplings, clear cuts, flat ponds, Bays, etc
5600ac - roughly 200 ac per member
2 Private Stands, everything else club stands with pin in
2 Bucks (1 six point and the 2nd must be bigger) 
3 Does
$800 dues plus $100 first year fee 
Call Wendell Grover 1 (912) 288-0743 club president for more details or to tour club.


----------



## Baxley88 (Jun 4, 2019)

Does the club have a camp with access to power and water?


----------



## Brojbennett (Jun 4, 2019)

Baxley88 said:


> Does the club have a camp with access to power and water?


No power or running water. We do have a hand pump


----------



## Southern_Buck (Aug 18, 2019)

Is this a family membership?


----------



## Brojbennett (Aug 18, 2019)

Southern_Buck said:


> Is this a family membership?


No, but a bunch of good guys. Not sure if we have any spots left for this season


----------



## rodthompson1789 (Jan 5, 2020)

Interested if you having openings for 20-21 season.912-276-1789.
thanks
Rodney


----------



## Bashun0719 (Jan 27, 2020)

Do you have any openings for the 2020/2021 season


----------



## Bamagrad85 (Jan 29, 2020)

I just paid Wendall my dues this past weekend. The land looks good. So looking forward to next deer season.


----------



## rodthompson1789 (Jan 30, 2020)

Bamagrad85 said:


> I just paid Wendall my dues this past weekend. The land looks good. So looking forward to next deer season.


I also joined this past weekend. Looking forward to also.


----------



## Southern_Buck (Feb 1, 2020)

Also interested if there are any openings


----------

